# The Lonely Tree



## Fowla (Sep 27, 2007)

The Lonely Tree







​


----------



## Lol999 (Sep 28, 2007)

It has potential. Have you tried playing with levels or curves in Photoshop to increase contrast and moody up the sky a bit?


----------



## The Phototron (Sep 28, 2007)

Re-shoot it in a more interesting weather.


----------



## marcuspeddle (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think the foreground in this photograph is doing anything.  It would be better to wait for more interesting weather (as already suggested) and get the tree with some dark, moody clouds.  Perhaps the tree could be low in the frame to increase a feeling of oppression.
Just my opinion.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Sep 28, 2007)

This shot would be a winner if you reshot it right before a storm! That would be more dramatic. Also a little less foreground, although keep some, because it will help draw the eyes to the tree


----------



## Lol999 (Sep 28, 2007)

Perhaps keep the ammount of foreground but shoot from alower level, thus moving the skyline up the picture. Try a red filter to bring out the clouds in the sky a little, or even better, a graduated red so the foreground is unaffected, heightening the contrast further. it also looks like arable crops. Why not wait unril the harvest has gone and the land ploughed and resown. You can get some interesting patterns from the tilling/seeding(?) gear the tractor drags.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think a re-shoot is in order if you can boost the contrast with the clouds you already have. 

It would be an interesting collection to see the tree at different times of year and changing weather patterns.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 28, 2007)

IMO Needs cropping, I think there is too much foreground and that levels need adjusting


----------



## Lol999 (Sep 28, 2007)

How about this for a bit of amateur Photoshop butchery?


----------



## Lol999 (Sep 28, 2007)

p.s. sorry if I violated the "Do Not edit" thing. It was unintentional and only meant to help


----------



## Christina (Sep 29, 2007)

Lol999 said:


> How about this for a bit of amateur Photoshop butchery?


 
looks fake to me, ^^^^

now on the original, i love the idea, but im immediatly drawn to the foreground..


----------



## Lol999 (Sep 29, 2007)

I used the words "amateur" and "butchery". What do you expect?


----------



## Coldow91 (Sep 29, 2007)

It seems like there is too much gray. but I like the idea and the foreground really leads your eye to the tree. If there was a more interesting sky it would be almost perfect for me.


----------

